# Site General > General Herp >  My Snake Collection.

## 3skulls

Who here doesn't like looking at snakes..? 
I thought I would share my collection with everyone. One day I need to put down this crappy phone and get some real photos of them. 

Hope you enjoy.  :Smile: 

Male Coastal Jag Sib. 


Female Jungle 




Female Cal King


Male Chocolate het Albino Cal King




Black Rat


Male hypo

----------

amozo (02-10-2015),_ARamos8_ (07-22-2013),_decensored_ (09-25-2013),Gio (01-25-2015),_loonunit_ (12-04-2012),maegalcarwen (05-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

BRB


One of my normal girls. 


I'll add more as I get some pics. Like I said, I need to get the real camera out. 

Thanks for looking.

----------

amozo (02-10-2015),_ARamos8_ (07-22-2013),dgring (11-13-2013),_loonunit_ (12-04-2012),maegalcarwen (05-23-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

All are very pretty!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2012),_decensored_ (09-25-2013),dgring (11-13-2013)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Nice collection!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2012),dgring (11-13-2013)

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Love them all, but that female jungle is smokin hot!!!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2012),dgring (11-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks everyone  :Smile: 

You should see her in person. This iPhone can't do her justice. And man she has a crazy grip :p

----------

dgring (11-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Found these on my phone. 

75%Diamond Jungle






One of my males


Another

----------

_ARamos8_ (07-22-2013),_decensored_ (09-25-2013),dgring (11-13-2013),maegalcarwen (05-23-2013)

----------


## 1nstinct

Nice collection the carpets are killer!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## Kinra

Nice collection.  I love your carpets!   :Bowdown:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## dav4

Thanks for posting...very nice collection.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-14-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks. 
I'm pretty proud of the Carpets I have. I can't wait until they pop out some babies!! 

Here is the diamond cross with my BIG girl.  They have already locked twice  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Couple more. 

Little Ring Neck. 




And my oldest. Got him in 91-93, can't remember that long ago :p

----------

_loonunit_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

What do you feed your ring neck?

Great looking collection!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## cschneider

> Thanks. 
> I'm pretty proud of the Carpets I have. I can't wait until they pop out some babies!! 
> 
> Here is the diamond cross with my BIG girl.  They have already locked twice


These guys are awesome! How many babies do they have on average?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

The Ring Neck gobbles down worms. It's fun to watch him go after them.  :Smile:  I threw some roaches in there but not sure if he is going for them. 

Depending on what type of Carpet it is, the avg. clutch is about 25. Well that's what I have read. It's my first year breeding them. That girl is huge so I'm hoping for a nice size clutch from her. 

Thanks for the kind words.  :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

Nice collection!  I want to see more boa pictures.  :Very Happy: . That normal bp is nice looking too!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (11-15-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I need to get more boa pics  :Smile:  
I don't even have lame iPhone photos of my newer girl. 

How about a sand boa :p

----------


## 3skulls

Had anyone sexed Black Rats this small? 
Anyway I got them out together, they are fussy and had tails going. 




High White Cal King watching me. 


Every time I go in there they all come out to watch. 

Here is my Coastal Phase 


And a crappy phone pic of my BCI girl. 
No justice in any if the above pics :p

----------

_ARamos8_ (07-22-2013),_loonunit_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of pics of one of my big female Carpets.

----------


## ChrisS

Black rat sexing is fairly easy long tail is male short tail is female.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-19-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Really? I never knew that. I'll have to take a closer look at them. 

Thanks!

----------


## 3skulls

4 week, 4th lock 
Male Pastel het Clown (deep in shed) x one of my Normal girls  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

My high white looking more like yellow in the pic. 


Boas all cuddled up

----------


## MellsPrincess

> Love them all, but that female jungle is smokin hot!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile: 

The Red Tails got to come out and play tonight. 

First up is the female.

----------


## 3skulls

My male.

----------


## 3skulls

Everyone take a look at Jupiter tonight. Right next to a full moon  :Smile: 


Snake porn

----------

bkielt (03-22-2013),_ChrisS_ (11-29-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

buzzzzzz

----------


## 3skulls

More Boa playtime

----------


## 3skulls

Is it to soon to start "glowing"?
Her first lock was on 10-30, shed about a week ago. She is looking bright  :Smile:

----------


## loonunit

> Is it to soon to start "glowing"?
> Her first lock was on 10-30, shed about a week ago. She is looking bright


Naw, it's not too early. Some people obviously have very early ovulations, if you look around at online hatch records. 

My girls always go very late in the season, in May or June. Might be an Arizona thing, I dunno. But if mine start glowing now, it's usually a "false alarm".

ps. I secretly adore black rats. Don't tell anybody.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Very nice! 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (12-04-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm hoping its not a false alarm. After she shed, we both looked in and noticed she looked very different. Fingers crossed. 

I saved/caught both of those Rats at work. Find a few adults each year as well. They are really fun and love to climb. 

Thanks coleslaw !!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Well I heard people talking about rain, low pressure and cold fronts making them frisky. 

3 out of 4 when I woke up  :Smile:  







And my little guy looked like he was getting close. 



I haven't seen my Boas lock at all  :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

X-mas photo shoot







I wonder which side she thinks is better? :p

----------


## 3skulls

Oh baby.

----------


## ChrisS

Nice!!

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Chris! 
This rain system might just be working. 





Bad angle :/

----------


## ChrisS

Low pressure systems, a snake breeder's best friend  :Smile: 

I can't wait to see what all you produce!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-07-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Nothing real crazy this year, unless my Het Clown girl goes late this season.  

Next year will be really exciting. Clowns, Pieds, Albinos, Oh my!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

For a little couple, these 2 have been at it for 3 days now.  :Smile: 


Also got some awesome news today. I have been tracing back the bloodline on my 75% Diamond 25% Jungle male. 
He was produced by Luke Snell in 08, Dam was a 75% Diamond and his Sire was a 75% Diamond produced by Will Bird. 

My little Jungle girl was also produced by Will Bird. 
I can't wait until I can put her with him when she is old enough. 


They say Carpets only get better and better  :Very Happy:

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I absolutely love your collection!!

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (12-08-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you, that's very kind.

----------


## 3skulls

Peek-a-boo

----------


## 3skulls

My 75% Diamond

Mmmm chicken

----------


## Coleslaw007

You have such lovely lovely carpets.

I very nearly got a carpet recently but I have no space and I'd likely want one from a baby if I got once. I luffed him though :/

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (12-09-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile:  
They don't take a ton of room. I keep my babies in tubs right now. 
Everyone needs a Carpet.

----------


## 3skulls

Came home to an exciting lock. 





Pastel Het Clown x Het Clown. 
Fingers crossed on this one.

----------


## ChrisS

> Came home to an exciting lock. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pastel Het Clown x Het Clown. 
> Fingers crossed on this one.


Mine too!!!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-12-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Chris!!

----------


## 3skulls

:moreporn:

----------


## 3skulls

My little Jag shed last night, I love this little girl  :Smile: 







Carpets don't pose very well :p

----------


## carlson

> My little Jag shed last night, I love this little girl 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpets don't pose very well :p


Haha no carpets don't but wow what a beautiful girl I have formed quite the love for carpets since I got mine once I get a for sure sex I'm gonna find a mate

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks. 
If I had the caging my snake room would be full if them.

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of pics and a couple of new pick ups  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 





And the new ones. 







Didn't think we would be picking anything up before next year but Merry Xmas to us  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChrisS

Nice a cinny and an albino!! What's their sex?

----------

_3skulls_ (12-16-2012)

----------


## ChrisS

Also I don't know much about carpets is the top pic a coastal?

----------


## 3skulls

They are males. Needed the male Albino and the Cinni was a good deal. 

I think she is a Coastal. She came as a package deal. Kinda rescued 3 adult Carpets and a BP, no info on any of them. So I'm not sure if she has been crossed. Her colors in person are awesome. Grays And greens. 

Thanks or looking Chris.

----------


## 3skulls

Sweet they both ate like champs.

----------


## 3skulls

Well got a surprise package today.  :Smile: 







A PAIR OF ANERYS!!!

Unrelated. 
Selective bred for large clutches, high white line. They are both in shed.

My girl is awesome!!

----------


## ChrisS

Merry Christmas! Or Xmas which ever you prefer lol.

Be sure to snap some pics when they shed out, they look awesome!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-18-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

As soon as I'm done doing Holiday photos at work, I'm going to try and get good shots of everyone. 





:p

----------


## ChrisS

You have chickens too?

----------


## 3skulls

No, I wish I had a few. No room at my house.
 I do pet portraits at work and a lady brought in a chicken and a rooster for xmas pics.

----------

_Dev_DeCoste_ (12-14-2013)

----------


## ChrisS

I love polish chickens. Unfortunately they aren't the best egg layers and I really don't have much more room, so none for me now. Maybe in the next year or 2 I can build a bigger tractor and get a couple. You can keep chickens in a relatively small space with a "chicken tractor".

----------


## 3skulls

I had to look that up. Pretty cool! 
Might just have to try that out one day. 

Hmm I wonder if I could just make one at work...

----------


## ChrisS

> I had to look that up. Pretty cool! 
> Might just have to try that out one day. 
> 
> Hmm I wonder if I could just make one at work...


http://www.backyardchickens.com/atype/2/Coops

Check out these different plans to help you get an idea on what would be best for you.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-19-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Been moving racks and cages, good times ! :p 
Thought I would give a small tour. 

Here is the new Vision 32q rack. Picked this up used and cheap. Couldn't pass it up. 

Was a little iffy about an open air rack. I threw on some old carpet on the side. I was going to use them in some tubs
but decided not to. 


Had it running for a few days. Holding temps perfect. 

Here is a Boaphile 32q 6 tub rack. 


Really happy with this rack! 

I now have everything downstairs besides my Kings, Rats, and Ringneck

Coastal Jag and my 2 BCI cages. 
 

Boaphile Ballroom Rack. 


Not really happy with this one. I hope to replace it soon. 

My big, heavy home made rack. 
This one came with the 3 Carpets / 1 BP that I "rescued" Let's just say they went being taken care of like they should. The BP was really bad off. 


These are 71q tubs. They are huge but I'm not happy with them in there.  The Carpets will get cages this year coming up. 

Ill leave you with some pics. Happy Holidays everyone!!!  :Smile:

----------

Louie (09-12-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

That one carpet is SO yellow! I dig it.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-24-2012)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike
In person she makes a highlighter look dull. It's insane  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

My girl is awesome!!! 
I can't wait to absorb the information within these pages.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Reading through The Complete Carpet, I haven't really seen anything that looks like her. 
I really need to get some good photos of her soon.

----------


## 3skulls

I can't wait to see what pops out. This just might be the clutch I'm most excited about.

----------


## carlson

I need to get that complete carpet book! An is that a pic of two carpets paired  :Smile:  I love carpets lol

----------


## 3skulls

The book is awesome! But pricy. 

That's my 75% Diamond and my unknown girl (same one in the pics above).

----------


## 3skulls

First snake porn of the year.

----------


## 3skulls

<3

----------

_ChrisS_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## ChrisS

I'm gonna need one of those carpet babies.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'll save you one  :Very Happy: 

I can't wait to see what pops out. I hope she takes.

----------


## 3skulls

Photo of the day.

----------


## 3skulls

Update on the het Pieds we purchased from loonunit. 

First up is the male. 
Possible GeneX




Female 





They are both doing great and eating like little pigs. The male likes to come out when you come into the room. 

Thanks again loonunit!!

Xmas photos are over at work so I hope to be setting up a little studio at home. Then I can get some real pics up.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

The little SBs I got for Xmas came out for some playtime tonight. The girl is being a picky eater :/

----------


## 3skulls

Working on a little studio at home, still need to bring my lights home.  Here are some practice shots so far.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

I likey!

But I think you should put

3skulls 

under your new watermark/stamp thingy

----------

_3skulls_ (01-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks! 
I just threw that on there because I loaded them to photobucket and not my site. 
I still need to dial everything in.

----------


## 3skulls

New Addition!!!
Been thinking about one for a while.

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Man, everyone and their brother is getting a Dumerils these days, and my jealousy just can't be communicated at such a large scale. 

Very cool new addition  :Good Job:  They have such detailed elegant face patterns. I like the blushed out dorsal on yours. Is it a male or female?

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Very Happy: 
It's a female. She is really light compared to the others that were on the table. the pics really don't show it. I'll try and get some better shots soon. 

I have been waiting to add more Boas to the collection and the Dumerils was 2nd on the list, right after a Suriname. 

It was in the back of my mind that I would come home with one today :p

----------


## 3skulls

This little guy came out when I was spraying his moss so I thought I would add a pic of him too.

----------


## Badger711

Love the pictures, and digging the watermark in a big way.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks. 

That was a logo / tattoo I drew up years ago.

----------


## tjteach14

Love the jungle! Nice collection

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks. I wish you guys could see her in person. I haven't been able to catch her colors just right in any photos yet. 

Picked her up locally from Will Bird.

----------


## Badger711

I didn't know Will did carpets, I've only known him from his field work. Where in KY are ya, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## 3skulls

Louisville. 
He has a really good write up on Carpets if you search his name and Propagating Carpets. 

He also has some really nice BRBs 



You in Ky?

----------


## 3skulls

Ringneck eating.

----------


## carlson

How big do ring necks get? Cool little snake

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2013)

----------


## tsjoe2

Neat snakes they look great an how big dose ringnecks get I've never heard of em

bad ass Baked sg3 
/ http://dragcave.net/view/uUS85

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

In the range of 8-12"
Found this one at work while I was cutting grass. 
I thought I killed it  :Sad: 
I'm not sure if I hit it or stepped on it or he might have already been hurt. 

It's not common for them to be out in the open in the middle of the day. 
I made a pass and when I was coming back up I saw him curled up. He had some blood on the left side of his face and wasn't acting like he was going to make it. 
I took him in and got him cleaned up, held on to him for a couple days to see how he was going to do. A few days later he was doing awesome and eating. 
He is a really cool snake but will musk the Hell out of you if he wants :p

----------

Sammiebob (09-29-2014)

----------


## carlson

Ha musk is gross, so they eat earth worms and they ones that will eat feeder fish also?

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not sure if they would eat fish. 
They really like worms and slugs. I threw in a few baby roaches but I have not seen him eat any.

----------


## 3skulls

A couple of more pics of the new girl.





My BRB

----------


## 3skulls



----------


## 3skulls

<3

----------


## 3skulls

Feeding night for the babies. 






And a lock.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So I said no more snakes (for a while) and tonight I get 2 more. 

Peter Lindsey did a presentation tonight and had a few of his snakes with him. He is moving away to run or work at Bob Ashley's museum and well...

I picked up a Texas Rat x White Oak Grey Rat


He had a clutch mate that has a kink in his back. Said he needed a good home, so he gave me that one too.  :Smile: 



It's going to be cool to see what they will look like as adults. One already bit me  :Very Happy: 
I'll get better pics soon.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-14-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Nice! Im not a colubrid fan but those guys are cute lol

----------

_3skulls_ (02-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike. 
I'm just a snake fan :o I mean Hoarder.

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (02-17-2013),_Mike41793_ (02-15-2013),nucklehead97 (01-07-2015),Sammiebob (09-29-2014)

----------


## carlson

Haha snake hoarders are the best people! I like rat and pine and bull snakes Im gonna have to get one one day. Do the rat snakes rattle their tails like the pine snakes?

----------


## 3skulls

I have 2 wild caught Black Rats and the 2 new ones, they all rattle their tails. 
All my Cal Kings do too.  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

K I wanna get one of them not sure which yet, what snakes do they have close temp requirements too can they go my ball rack or is 32 quarts too small for adults

----------


## 3skulls

BP temps will be to hot for the Cal Kings. They like it a bit cooler. 
The Rats can get up over 6'   

Right now I have my Rats and Kings in my T room that's right around 82 and they don't have a hot spot. 

Now I'm not sure about other King snakes. They might be able to take higher temps.

----------

_carlson_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Good info on Kings
http://www.kingsnake.com/rockymounta...MHkingsand.htm

----------

_carlson_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## carlson

My snake room/rat is 80 for a temp summer is harder to keep round there but it's normally 80-90 I may need to take a look see at them. Once my room is done I'm wanna have few other types than balls in there.

----------


## 3skulls

I love BPs but I could never just keep BPs. I like so many different types of snakes. 
If my Kings start to get warmer they will soak all day to cool off.

----------


## carlson

Ya I love my carpet I just gotta figure out the way I can set up other tanks its a small room. In summer it makes out at  95 I'm gonna figure out a ac type thing to keep it around 80 tho I think this year since my collection has grown a bit since last summer lol

----------

_3skulls_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Just read through this thread.  3skulls, your collection is awesome.  Love when ppl have a variety. 

My favs of yours in no particular order:

"Highlighter" Carpet- love the contrast and brightness
The boas- very nice looking, plus who doesn't like boas
Ring neck- never saw one, looks/sounds like a cool snake.  love the ring
Black rat- so cute, plus I'm biased cause I have an albino
BRB-  BRBs are one of the coolest snakes I've seen in person, pictures never do them justice


Carlson: could you put a window A/C unit in that room?  Or possibly a portable A/C unit, they are fairly effective for small rooms.  Just a couple ideas to throw your way if you don't have any.  

:bangs head:  one of these days when I'm sitting on my butt, I'll post my collection.

----------

_3skulls_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Just read through this thread.  3skulls, your collection is awesome.  Love when ppl have a variety. 
> 
> My favs of yours in no particular order:
> 
> "Highlighter" Carpet- love the contrast and brightness
> The boas- very nice looking, plus who doesn't like boas
> Ring neck- never saw one, looks/sounds like a cool snake.  love the ring
> Black rat- so cute, plus I'm biased cause I have an albino
> BRB-  BRBs are one of the coolest snakes I've seen in person, pictures never do them justice
> ...


Thanks Pyrate, very kind of you to stop by.  We were talking at work today about which type of snake we liked best. I couldn't pick. 
There are so many more that I want to add :o 

I'm pretty proud of my Carpets even if I didn't produce them. I love the way their face looks, such a great snake to keep. 

The Ringneck is up on the list. He is the only one I have ever seen in person. I can never find them. A very different type of snake for sure. 

You are right about BRBs. I have seen some great photos of them but they never do them justice. I wish he was more of a display snake. He is so awesome looking but ALWAYS hides  :Sad: 

I don't think I'll ever be able to pick a favorite.  :Very Happy: 

You should put a collection thread together. I know it gets slow in here but a couple of years from now, it's going to be cool to look back through it.

----------


## carlson

> Just read through this thread.  3skulls, your collection is awesome.  Love when ppl have a variety. 
> 
> My favs of yours in no particular order:
> 
> "Highlighter" Carpet- love the contrast and brightness
> The boas- very nice looking, plus who doesn't like boas
> Ring neck- never saw one, looks/sounds like a cool snake.  love the ring
> Black rat- so cute, plus I'm biased cause I have an albino
> BRB-  BRBs are one of the coolest snakes I've seen in person, pictures never do them justice
> ...


I have a portable unit I may set in there this summer or in the hallway outside the door so nothing gets sucked in the room. Hoping its easy, mn can't figure out what it's weather should be like so heating like mad in winter and cooling everything in summer so it doesn't over heat

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of locks for today. 

I'm pretty sure this girl is glowing. 
(Doesn't show in the pic)




No other signs as of yet. 

I pulled my male Carpet and put him up in my T room. I felt he was getting to skinny and he has been off feed for a while. If he eats ill put him with his girls again. I think one of them might go, not sure of the other.

----------


## nimblykimbly

Really nice collection! I liked looking at all the pics. Good luck on your pairing!

----------

_3skulls_ (02-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

A good sign..?  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Eggs eggs eggs. 
Looks like 20-21 eggs. 
 :Smile:

----------


## dillan2020

Congrats man hope they all hatch out happy and healthy for you.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## carlson

Carpets! Can't wait to see the little guys once they come out

----------

_3skulls_ (03-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks guys. It's my very first clutch ever, so I'm pretty excited. 

I'm hoping for her fathers color and her size. 
Time will tell.  :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Clutch #2 !!!!!!

I'm really excited to see these babies !!!!



<3

----------

bkielt (03-22-2013),_carlson_ (03-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Looks like all my girls are building. 

I think she will be the first BP to go. 


This girl looks amazing in person. Glowing and big for being off feed for a couple of weeks. 


And my Het Clown that's been pairing with my Pastel het Clown. 
(Fingers crossed)

----------


## 3skulls

Soon???

----------


## Mike41793

> Soon???


Looks uncomfortable lol

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha.

Looks like all my girls are going to go. 

I'm just wondering if its safe to dye my snake eggs for Easter??? 

Do I need to heat the house before I hide them?

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-28-2013),nucklehead97 (01-07-2015)

----------


## Daybreaker

> Eggs eggs eggs. 
> Looks like 20-21 eggs.


If that's not the biggest snake smile I've ever seen then I don't know what is!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> If that's not the biggest snake smile I've ever seen then I don't know what is!


 :Smile: 
She is such a good girl. Went early, back on feed 5 days after lay and gave me 19 good eggs. 
My other Carpet girl gave me 5 but she went off feed really early. I didn't think she was going to go at all. 

So excited to see them pop out!!

----------


## dillan2020

So what time is the easter egg hunt i got my basket ready.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## Pampho85

You have lovely snakes! (And spiders if I may add! haha) Love the picture with the eggs!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!

It's been very busy around here.  :Smile: 
We candle them once a week and they all still look very healthy. 

I felt bad when I took their eggs.

----------


## Pampho85

> Thanks!!
> 
> It's been very busy around here. 
> We candle them once a week and they all still look very healthy. 
> 
> I felt bad when I took their eggs.


I can tell! Haha.
That's good, for precautions and all.

I think everyone feels a bit guilty when they do, not talking from experience since I don't have any experience lol, but think about when those eggs hatch safely!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Woke up to this!! I think she is still laying.

----------

bkielt (04-06-2013),_Mike41793_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

She gave me 8 !!



She needs a few good meals. 


Total of 32 eggs as of now. 
4 more girls to go. 2 will be late.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## Kensa

Sounds like your incubator is getting quite the work out this year. Congrats on all the eggs!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you. 
It's going to be exciting to see babies!

----------


## Mike41793

What was that 8 egg gal paired with?!

Congrats!

----------

_3skulls_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Pastel het Clown early on then my little Fire finished up. 

Hoping the Fire got the job done. 

Thanks!

----------


## Mike41793

Sweet! I paired my fire boy to my cinny. I hope she lays. Shes in shed now so im hoping thats her pre-ovy shed. *Hopefully* i see her glowing after this shed.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## carlson

Dam skulls your a busy busy man! In a season or two I many need to hit you up for a carpet  :Smile:  once I move to an actual house I need another so I can watch it grow from baby to adult.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

This girl was Glowing very early then went back to normal. Wasn't sure she was going to go, then I found her inverted and very right coils. (In earlier pics)

I don't have anything real crazy this year unless my Het Clown x Pastel Het Clown goes!! 

I can get. 
Spiders
Bees
Pastels
Fires
Clowns / Pastel Clowns  :Smile: 

Next year will be really exciting.

----------


## 3skulls

> Dam skulls your a busy busy man! In a season or two I many need to hit you up for a carpet  once I move to an actual house I need another so I can watch it grow from baby to adult.


Anytime. 
I have my fingers crossed for some pretty Carpets.

*** edit
And yes the past couple of weeks have been nuts around here :p

----------


## carlson

> Anytime. 
> I have my fingers crossed for some pretty Carpets.


I've grown very fond of my big girl :Smile:  haha but want space for two nice displays onces for then. I need to throw together another ball rack too like ASAP so I can get my hands on a couple morph males an girls through out this year

----------


## 3skulls

I want to set my Carpets in some Animal Plastics t10 cages. 
My two girls are still in the rack they came with. They are huge tubs but I want to give them something nice. 

I think the total is 335 with shipping. 
Heat, shelf, lock on the door. 

Lots of work and things to get done this year.

----------


## 3skulls

I let a couple of my colubrids get some sun. 

Texas x Grey (White Oak Phase) Rats




Chocolate het Albino Cal King
Starting to put on some size. 

In person his belly is really iridescent 

Tried to catch it in the pic. Didn't work.

----------


## 3skulls

Movement inside one of the Carpet Eggs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yNIz1pSJr8&sns=em

----------


## carlson

That would be cool to watch in person.

----------


## 3skulls

It was going nuts until I got my phone out. Next time ill have it ready.

----------


## 3skulls

A few new phone pics. 

BRB - he has to be one of my most laid back snake. He hung out on my arm forever. 



Little Jungle girl is putting on some size!


Coastal Jag
Right around 1.5 years old. 
She is hitting 6'  :Smile:  I hope she gets huge!!! Looks like she is going back into shed 




Pastel het Pied girl. She didn't want her pics taken. 



Bee was out buzzing around. 



Thanks for looking!

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-08-2013)

----------


## Burzurk

Awesome Collection  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

New skin.  :Smile: 
Bad pic

----------


## Rob

> New skin. 
> Bad pic


Great looking little one, love Dum's patterns

----------

_3skulls_ (04-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Rob. 
She has been a picky eater but looking healthy. Has lots of pink tones in person.

----------


## 3skulls

Well taxes came in and I'm already broke again :o

Have some T10s, baby racks and herpstats coming.  :Smile: 
Very exciting. 

In just about a week I'm hoping to have my very first clutch start hatching.

----------


## Mike41793

I was responsible and paid off the money i owed my bro and put the rest in the bank. (He let me borrow some for a down payment on my car). It sucked but im glad i did lol.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I hate owing money. 
Long story short, next paycheck will be my last garnishment. It's been a long 18 months.  Going to be a huge help getting a full paycheck again. 

I might also throw in a new rack, Waiting for them to open so I can give them a call :o

----------


## Mike41793

Me too. BUT i needed the new car since my blazer needed work done and i did NOT wanna drop any more money into it since i was getting rid of it. And i had already filed them, was just waiting on the return. So it was like only a two week loan lol. 

My next snake related purchase is gunna be a baby rack (once i see her ovulate and am expecting eggs).

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I still need 3 more T10s after this  :Sad: 
Maybe something bigger for the Dumeril's 

What baby rack are you looking at? 

I got the open AP one. Economy Rack. I went ahead and got them with heat. Still planning on not using belly heat but might change.  

After all of that, I should be caught up and done with caging / racks for a while. 

With a little extra room  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Oh and for those that are thinking - you have eggs hatching in a week and just now ordered baby racks?!??  

I already everything set up for what's in the incubator :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> I still need 3 more T10s after this 
> Maybe something bigger for the Dumeril's 
> 
> What baby rack are you looking at? 
> 
> I got the open AP one. Economy Rack. I went ahead and got them with heat. Still planning on not using belly heat but might change.


Do you use the T-10's for your carpets? Is that the largest sized cage they'd need? 

I was looking at getting the AP economy 15 tub rack. I'm only expecting one clutch this year and probably only like 2 (maybe 3, who knows lol) for the next couple years until all my juvies/babies are full grown. So i figured 15 tubs would last me a few breeding seasons and then when i'm ready for more babies i just gotta expand and add more room. This style. Same as the one ur getting i think:


(AP's pic, not mine)

----------

_3skulls_ (04-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep that's it!

Just called them and added on an adult 900 series rack  :Very Happy: 
Plus they will send it all freight so I saved money by spending a ton. :o

Yeah my poor big girls (Carpets)

 have lived in a 71q tub all their life. It's a huge tub but I wanted to get them something nicer. 
They will do great in the T10s.i also added the shelf so they can perch. 

My male has a 36x18x18 Boaphile and he has lots of room. But he is full grown at 5'. 
My BCI male also lives in the same Boaphile.  He is fine for now but still putting on size. He will move up to a T10. 

My Jag girl might need something bigger.  I have a feeling she will become a beast. 9-10' maybe ..?
She has already hit 6' before her 2 year mark.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Wow! So when I called to add on the rack that had to be shipped freight she told me it would be cheaper to send everything freight. 
(I already paid for the first part of the order before I called.)

So I asked her to figure it all up and send me a PayPal bill. New shipping cost and the rack added to the order. 

All said and done I just saved about $250 by having it all shipped freight. 
That's like getting a free cage :p

So if you plan on buying from AP. Save up and try to get a large shipment all at once and save.

----------


## Mike41793

How large of a shipment? I wanna save money lol!

----------


## 3skulls

3 cages 2 baby racks and a 10 slot rack
 :Smile: 

Can't wait to get it!!

Working on the bug room tonight so I can get the snake babies set up in there.

----------


## Mike41793

Cool. I wouldn't need that much stuff i dont think. So probably no freight shipping for me lol.

----------


## 3skulls

Just give them a call and double check. 
The cages were going to be $55 each to ship. The huge rack was going to be $110 to ship freight. 

Worth a shot before you order. She was super nice on the phone. They have always been helpful when I have sent emails too.

----------


## Mike41793

I think for now i'd only need a baby rack. Which is like $47 in shipping on the site.

----------


## 3skulls

Shipping cost suck

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-28-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Tonight! 
My male Carpet that has been off feed and starting to get really skinny (getting really worried skinny) ate a nice plump chicken tonight!!! 

So freaking happy he ate  :Smile:  

All my females that have laid all have a insane feeding response too.

----------


## 3skulls

So let the countdown begin. 
We are guessing the hatch day (first Carpet clutch) will be this coming Saturday. 
Eggs are deflating with good movement inside. 

Can't wait to see them!!

----------


## 3skulls

Babies babies babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I'll post a video in a bit.

----------

_Mike41793_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## carlson

Those are carpet babies?! Congrats man can't wait to see some baby pics

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep. Little bitty Carpets. It sucks because I had to go to work!

Thanks. First time father :p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LaehtvHsxI&sns=em

----------


## 3skulls

Man I can't wait to see what they look like after they are all the way out. 

It's going to be a long day.

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, carpets have big clutches.  Congrats on the worms!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks.  :Smile: 
I think avg. is around 20-25. She gave us 21, 2 were slugs then 1 took a dive about a week after.

----------


## carlson

They look cute just poking their heads out! Ya your work day needs to hurry up so we can see more  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I know. One was almost all the way out and flicking its tongue. 

I'm going to try and leave early.

----------


## carlson

Which kind of carpets is this clutch?

----------


## 3skulls

My big Jungle girl x 75% Diamond Jungle male.

----------


## carlson

Nice babies, gotta love carpets! Wish I was 100% on mines sex. Do you prob them?

----------


## 3skulls

I'm not comfortable with popping. I have probed all my snakes but... With that said, I have read that probing Carpets can run a risk of injury. 
I have no idea if there is any truth to that so I hate to even bring it up. 

I'm pretty sure it's really hard to pop a Carpet as they start to get some size. It's best to do it at a younger age.

----------


## Mike41793

So what % diamond are the babies? Will they look like diamonds like the dad or be yellow like the mom?

----------


## 3skulls

Sire 



Dam

When I first got her. 


Locked


On eggs. 


I guess they would be 25% but I don't have bloodlines on the mother so I wouldn't label them.

----------


## Mike41793

Huh. The dad looks a lot like a carpet to me. Does the diamond not show through a lot?

----------


## carlson

I wish I knew what blood mine was. An I wish I knew sex for sure, at seven feet I don't wanna try popping ha but I would love a pair.

----------


## carlson

What's your adults weigh at? I haven't gotten a weight on mine but your look bigger! Mine is slowly gaining weight threw the year I've had her I guess, just wanna see what she at compaired to others.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I guess it all depends. I have traced his bloodlines back to his grandparents.

----------


## 3skulls

> What's your adults weigh at? I haven't gotten a weight on mine but your look bigger! Mine is slowly gaining weight threw the year I've had her I guess, just wanna see what she at compaired to others.


My scale doesn't go that high so I have round off to the nearest pound. She is about 8lbs 6'+ He was 2000+ grams before breeding 5' range.

----------


## Mike41793

> I guess it all depends. I have traced his bloodlines back to his grandparents.


Cool. I was just curious.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I'll have to call them my Mutt line :p

I'm really just hoping to get some nice looking pets from this clutch. 
Next breeding season will have the exciting Carpets  :Smile: 
I would really like to work with some wild type looking Jungles but people always want the flashy ones. 
I can't really blame them, they are some sweet eye candy.

----------


## 3skulls

:Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__7OVB_UUOo&sns=em

----------


## carlson

Little ones rock! Hopfully they crawl out soon so we can see their full beauty

----------


## 3skulls

I know. I can't wait. 
17 of 18 have poked out.

----------


## carlson

Your store is gonna have a selection on it! Everyone needs a carpet an now everyone also needs a t

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## Daybreaker

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__7OVB_UUOo&sns=em


Squee!  :Very Happy:  Too cute. Can't wait to see them all out and smooshy.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yes every Does need a Carpet.

----------


## 3skulls

> Squee!  Too cute. Can't wait to see them all out and smooshy.


I know!! I want to see, I want to see!

 :Very Happy:

----------


## 3skulls

Peeked in one last time for tonight. 

18 out of 18 have hatched !

----------


## Coleslaw007

Yay!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (04-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are making their way out!

----------


## 3skulls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IRWo-L0wfc&sns=em

----------


## carlson

They look longer than I was expecting. Not sure how big I expected them I guess. They look good congrats on them!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I know, It's crazy how they fit in the eggs. They all seem to be healthy. 

One hard part with Carpets is that they get better with age. I don't know how to judge what they might look like :o

----------


## carlson

The wait is part of the fun. I got mine at 6.5 so she not changing much anymore now you Getta watch tons change should be cool

----------

_3skulls_ (05-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah it's going to be fun to watch.  :Smile:

----------


## BFE Pets

> Haha yes every Does need a Carpet.


before February I would have disagreed! but.... The wife got me a jungle for valentines day. it was a snappy little thing but now its fairly calm. and since then I've picked up a diamond coastal cross, a jag, and a jungle jag mutt. lol ugh cant decide which one I like best so I've gotta keep them all. lol 

congrats on the new babies 3skulls! they look great. wish I was near by to stick my hand in that tub. I get to keep all that latch on right? lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are so fun to work with!
I feel sorry for the ones who don't have them :p
Haha I need a Snake Claw Machine. 

Thanks man!!

----------


## carlson

Carpets are great can't say it enough! Now with school slowing down ill be able to get some more outta tub time with mine, think I need to build her a enclosure and then get another carpet. It sounds like solid logic to me. How long are you able to keep them in 41qt? I have mine in a 2x4x2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-01-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Depending on growth rate an when you place them in the 41q ~ maybe a year or so..? 
I have a Jungle and a Coastal in 32q tubs right now. They have been in them a little under a year. Just about ready for a new home.

----------


## 3skulls

Getting ready for the mailman :o

----------


## 3skulls

Wow I'm worn out. I posted this in the wrong thread.


Got them washed off. One left to come all the way out.

----------


## Mike41793

I was just about to ask what snakes were going in them haha...?

----------


## 3skulls

> I was just about to ask what snakes were going in them haha...?


:o
It's been a long week

----------


## 3skulls

So we have been peeking in on the babies. The last one to emerge has a nice stripe going on. 

Can't get a good pic but I'm keeping my eye on that for sure.

----------


## 3skulls

My nieces made me cards for the baby snakes. They also bought them 2 packages of paper towels. :o 





Sometimes kids can be cute. 
I do my best to get them interested in snakes, bugs, spiders. The things that most little girls run from. 
Now they will go flipping logs with me. They'll hold the snakes and millipedes. 

Anyways, thought that was cute enough to share.

----------

goddessbaby (01-12-2015)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

That IS absolutely adorable! I wish i had nieces n nephews that did that. Mine are all too preoccupied with their iphones.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-06-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are pretty good kids. Really big animal lovers.

----------


## carlson

Ha that's cute! Kids are goofy, it's cool your getting them into the hobby  :Smile:  I plan on doing that with my nephew. All kids need the cool uncle to show them all the fun things right? Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They just can't get past having to feed a snake rats. 

I took them to their first expo and they each got a crested gecko.

----------


## carlson

Ya still young enough to see cute rats shouldn't be food. I want to get my nephew a cheaper gecko as first herp.

----------


## 3skulls

So here is a pretty cool story. 

With the website up and trying to find wifi or time to work on it. I'm finally getting the Internet. 
So the guy comes over today. The cable enters my "bug / baby snake" room. He walks in and says, "wait, what's in here, what's all of this?" I said oh they are just tarantulas. He says "ah ok, but there aren't any snakes right," 

I was like I'm yeah there are a few. So he says he can't do it. Can't work in the house. 

Long story short.... About 15mins later, he is now in the big snake room and holding my male BCI. 
I explained the different type of snakes i had, how some of the morphs worked with BPs. 
Showed him some of the eggs in the incubator. :p

He had no idea that a snake could be "nice". He went from not even wanting to work in the house to holding his first snake ever. 
Thought that was pretty cool.  :Smile: 

No go on the Internet. They have to come out and do some work up on the pole first.

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (05-07-2013),_Mike41793_ (05-07-2013),_STjepkes_ (05-13-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

> So here is a pretty cool story. 
> 
> With the website up and trying to find wifi or time to work on it. I'm finally getting the Internet. 
> So the guy comes over today. The cable enters my "bug / baby snake" room. He walks in and says, "wait, what's in here, what's all of this?" I said oh they are just tarantulas. He says "ah ok, but there aren't any snakes right," 
> 
> I was like I'm yeah there are a few. So he says he can't do it. Can't work in the house. 
> 
> Long story short.... About 15mins later, he is now in the big snake room and holding my male BCI. 
> I explained the different type of snakes i had, how some of the morphs worked with BPs. 
> ...


That's SO awesome!

Sent from microwave via Tapatalk ll

----------

_3skulls_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Thats such a cool story rich!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

At first I was getting ticked off. :o

My girl went down and explained that they couldn't get out and that's when he came back in and started asking about them. 
I guess it could be overwhelming to an outsider. esp. When you have a fear to begin with.  The tarantulas really didn't phase him. 
Once he had some trust that the snakes wouldn't hurt him, you could see that he really wanted to hold one. 

I'm not a big people person and I never have anyone in my house. Thought it was cool that he walked away with a different view on snakes.

----------


## 3skulls

Clutch #2 


Hoping to have a few more peeking out by the time I get home. 



Excited to see what these will look like!

----------


## carlson

Peek out at us babies!!! An cool story, ha It's fun changing people's minds. I've only gotten one afraid person to mellow out so far. Probably doesn't help if people are annoying about their fear I tell them if the ones in the cage bug you your gonna poop yourself when my guard anaconda makes her way out from under the couch. Then I stare at them straight faced like I just said the truest statement on the earth.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. 

I thought it was strange the tarantulas didn't bother him. I understand how they can creep people out, I can't understand the down phobia. Like when people get freaked out when they are on TV or see a photo. 

And yes these babies need to peek out. Can't wait to get home  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Phobias are fine be scared of anything you want I just don't like when people mix fears with ignorance an go all ape crap ha I have a phobia of roaches :/ but its getting better with two roach colonies lol the hissers taking for ever to give birth.

----------


## 3skulls

How are the dubia? Any babies yet?

----------


## carlson

I think it's hard to tell ha when I was looking there the other night I was trying to figure that out. It may be to cold for them to be exploding cuz my room is 80, I've got heat pads but no Tstat for them so haven't gotten heat on them

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah it's hard to tell at first. Then one day you'll notice :p

----------


## 3skulls

Only one so far.

----------


## carlson

He is the winner! How many carpet clutches you got going? Im sure its been posted above

----------


## 3skulls

Just 2

A Ball Python clutch hatching in a couple of weeks, 2 girls that should lay any day. Maybe another going late this season.

----------


## 3skulls

The first one is already out! 
Bad pic but it looks really light.

----------


## carlson

I would be too tempted to keep the first snake that came outta the eggs of every Clutch specially carpets!

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah in the same way :o
I'm trying to have some self control :p

----------


## carlson

Bah who needs self control! Lol

----------

_3skulls_ (05-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I think we are going to keep the last one to hatch from the first clutch. He has a couple of nice stripes going on. 
Maybe the first one from the 2nd clutch. 

I'm sure they will change some before they are ready to go out so I might hold back more. 

I have read about Carpet breeders letting some go that they wish they didn't. As they get better with age.

----------


## 3skulls

So a few pics of a couple of the snakes from the first clutch. 

This is the one with some really cool stripes.

----------


## carlson

Like that solid stripe, need me a baby carpet so I can watch the change one day

----------

_3skulls_ (05-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Clutch #4
BP clutch #2



8 night healthy looking eggs.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Got a weight in all the Carpets. Avg. is right around 25-26g
They are getting nippy already :p

----------


## carlson

That's part of their fun tho!

----------


## 3skulls

One got me pretty good for a little snake :p

Had another girl lay last night!
Might have one more go, she is in shed now. 

She gave me 5 healthy looking eggs. Her first year breeding. Hoping for some nice looking Fires  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

I need a fire only so I can make BlkELs. I want one more than a little too ha. Congrats! Now we wait patiently.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes! I want to make Black Eyed Lucy's !!!

Yep now I get to sit back and wait :p
We are also going to sit down and really focus on what we want to make. See what females we want to add, what we might want to hold back. 

Exciting times  :Very Happy: 

Carlson, you need to hurry up and make room for some new Carpets. I know where you can get a good deal :p

----------


## dillan2020

Congrats man hope you get a few nice fires. those baby carpets are a trip they don't bite like a bp they kinda chew on you lol. make sure and post pics of them after a few sheds when the really start to brighten up.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!
Will do. I hope to get some proper photos after they have had a few meals.

----------


## carlson

> Yes! I want to make Black Eyed Lucy's !!!
> 
> Yep now I get to sit back and wait :p
> We are also going to sit down and really focus on what we want to make. See what females we want to add, what we might want to hold back. 
> 
> Exciting times 
> 
> Carlson, you need to hurry up and make room for some new Carpets. I know where you can get a good deal :p


Haha shh I know I want one so badly! But I need to hold off on big pick ups still not sure what this next year will bring if I end up doing the wild land stuff I need to figure out fostering for snakes for six months. That's my hold up more than my space situation since my buddy will take what I got but idk how much room he's got to spare lol. My parents won't foster snakes or ts only my dog ha.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I'm just giving you a hard time :p

----------


## carlson

I know lol I would love a baby tho!! :Smile:  but ill sustain with getting ts soon here haha

----------


## 3skulls

Any time  :Smile: 
I have shipping supplies in stock!

----------


## carlson

O really haha gotta do a little shopping next check for some prep I hear! I'm gonna drop a roach to the golden on Wednesday haven't seen her still ha little bugger

----------


## 3skulls

Cal King watching me feed the tarantulas.  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

First BP clutch started to hatch today.

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## Drake Moonslayer

Beautiful snakes. That male spider looks like he is about to strike the phone.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!

----------


## carlson

> First BP clutch started to hatch today.


Nice! More baby pics soon!

----------

_3skulls_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
And they always make me go through a day of work before I can see them.

----------


## carlson

Well if you tell your boss your exploding and it picks which end at last second, I only feel safe on the toilet with a garbage can on my lap. Noone wants a mess in the office haha

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha oh my

----------


## 3skulls

By the time I grabbed my phone they want back in.

----------


## carlson

Cute little guys! What was the pairing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (05-31-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I took all my old pics off my phone in hopes it would work a little better.... Anyway. 

I'll try to get some photos of the parents. 
Normal female x Pastel het Clown male

Dam


She was also paired with my Fire a couple of times but he was pretty little then. We will see soon  :Very Happy:

----------


## carlson

Clows  :Smile:  I like what clows add to stuff so fun project hope you get a pastel female het clown! Haha maybe split clutch 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I have a het Clown I paired with him too. Not sure if she is going to go. We started her late because of her size. 
Still a chance. 

They need to hurry up and come out :p

----------


## carlson

I like Clow lots one day maybe front up the cash for a male. I can bet its frustrating seeing them but they wont come out lol. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

They are coming out!!

----------

_carlson_ (06-01-2013)

----------


## carlson

So pastel het clown male seems to have won? Haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

It's a bad pic. But that last one almost looks like a super pastel. The blushing on the head is nuts. 
Looks like there might be 2 pastels that still need to some out. 

 :Smile: 

She was paired last year and didn't go. I'm not sure what he paired her with.

----------


## dillan2020

Could be the het clown cleaning up that pastel and making it look so nice.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Could be the het clown cleaning up that pastel and making it look so nice.


It must be. Even the normals have a good look to them. 
I'll get pics up soon. They should all be out today.

----------


## 3skulls

A couple of pics from the clutch





Dam


Sire


3 Pastels and 5 Normals 
I'll get better pics once they all shed and get a few meals.

----------


## carlson

Top pic looks nice, any of the pastels female?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I really hate "popping" them and I don't want to probe them yet.  I'm going to wait until after a feeding or 2.

----------


## dillan2020

Those are some smoking hot pastels congrats.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you Sir  :Very Happy: 
I'm really hoping that one is a female.

----------


## carlson

> Thank you Sir 
> I'm really hoping that one is a female.


Super pastel clowns in the future if so?!? Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Haha I wouldn't mind that combo :p

----------


## Daybreaker

Nice BP babies! I want to see more of the baby carpets though!

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

> Haha I wouldn't mind that combo :p


Haha that's a combo everyone wouldn't mind I think  :Smile: 



> Nice BP babies! I want to see more of the baby carpets though!


An I agree!  How are they growing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

They are going into 2nd shed. Some still haven't ate, I guess I'm going to pick up some live Rat Pinks. 

I'll get some new pics of them soon!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Here are a couple Carpet Babies

----------

_carlson_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

and my male BCI because he said he wanted his photo taken.

----------

_Mike41793_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## carlson

Are you gonna be breeding boas too? One day I need a boa lol
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

> Here are a couple Carpet Babies


O I like the top one alot 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile:  
They are all getting really nippy. I hope to get good shots of them all soon. 


I was pairing my BCIs when my female died  :Sad: 
I also have some Sand Boas that ill be pairing once they get older. 

I would like to get a really nice pair of BCCs later down the road. 

I also plan to pair my BRB when I find a girl that catches my eye.

----------


## carlson

> Thanks  
> They are all getting really nippy. I hope to get good shots of them all soon. 
> 
> 
> I was pairing my BCIs when my female died 
> I also have some Sand Boas that ill be pairing once they get older. 
> 
> I would like to get a really nice pair of BCCs later down the road. 
> 
> I also plan to pair my BRB when I find a girl that catches my eye.


Hmm once I figure out my after college life I see ordering more from you lol. Im trying to figure what I wanna do for a adult carpet cage maybe all wood? Using a 4x2 tub but that doednt show her off :Sad:  ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah I can't wait to get my Carpets out of tubs!! But my male, thats in a cage, is never out of his hide :/

Anytime man  :Smile:

----------


## carlson

Im thinking 5x2 melamine with RHP but not positive yet want little longer than what I got now for her

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

I think 5x2 would give her plenty of room.  Just make sure you leave enough room to add on ;p

My poor Coastal beast has out grown her favorite hide. She now wraps around it and perches on top of it.

----------


## carlson

Mine doesn't use hides ha she likes to soak or perch above everything under the light. I figure if I build 5x2 with RHP I can easily add another carpet cage on top  :Smile: 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of iPhone pics of the BP babies. 
Excited to see how they look after first shed.

----------


## carlson

Nice, I like pastels hoping to get one or two off my buddy if he hits decent odds. I wanna make a super one day lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

They are all in shed, so i'll try and get some new pics up soon  :Smile: 

The Carpet that we want to hold back had its 2nd shed. It's looking really bright. I'll work on trying to get pics of them this week as well.

----------

_carlson_ (06-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So I have been putting off getting photos because some of them are being picky eaters. 

I'm hoping my AP order comes in soon. They said toward the end of June!!!

carlson, you might get a kick out of this. 
Ever since my Carpet girls laid, they have been grumpy and hungry. Saturday night is feeding night. 
One of them comes darting out grabs the rat, starts to fall out of the rack. So I grab her and she coils my arm. She had my fingers turning blue :p

I really thought she was going to get me because she ended up dropping her rat. 

Fun times.  :Smile: 

Took some pics for another thread so I thought I would post them here as well. 

My Albino CalKing

----------


## carlson

> So I have been putting off getting photos because some of them are being picky eaters. 
> 
> I'm hoping my AP order comes in soon. They said toward the end of June!!!
> 
> carlson, you might get a kick out of this. 
> Ever since my Carpet girls laid, they have been grumpy and hungry. Saturday night is feeding night. 
> One of them comes darting out grabs the rat, starts to fall out of the rack. So I grab her and she coils my arm. She had my fingers turning blue :p
> 
> I really thought she was going to get me because she ended up dropping her rat. 
> ...


Haha they get a little wild sometimes over food, I love watching mine hunt. She makes a bloody mess sometimes. Kings are cool, they are snake eaters as well as rats right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah they will eat snakes.

----------


## carlson

Huh never seen feeder snakes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

That's one of the cool part about Kings. They almost never pass up a meal. 

I hate when my snakes don't eat.

----------


## carlson

Me too. Its annoying because rats dont stop producing lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Ok a couple of pics. 







They don't do them justice.

----------


## carlson

I like the second one alot! All of my snakes are pissy right now everyone wants to bite me. Its hot here getting to 93 in my trailer. I normaly keep them between 87-89 (my bps) for a hot spot. They all fired up an mad. An I figured out my thermometers are broken either one is right or they both off. Gotta buy a temp gun again. Bah stupid problems

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## dillan2020

She's got some real nice color already. gonna be pretty sweet looking a year from now I bet. I need to get a nice pretty girlfriend for my carpet boy.

----------

_3skulls_ (06-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!

Yeah that 2nd one has those nice stripes going on. We are wanting to hold that one back for sure. 

I agree
I think a year from now they will really be nice looking. 

Everyone needs a Carpet... Right?  :Very Happy: 

Oh and yeah those guys were trying to get me for sure. One got my leg :p

----------


## carlson

At least one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Cleaning the babies tonight. 
Couple of more pics. It's going to be hard to not hold a bunch of these back. 

A lot of them look clean and are lighter in person.

----------


## carlson

If I had space for one. Carpets are awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Those carpets look very nice.  Very clean.  Do you breed a lot of carpets?

 I think I know where to look when I get mine down the road.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Still love your Albino.   :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (06-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!
This is my first year breeding them. 
Had 2 clutches.  :Smile: 

After this weeks feeding, a few will be ready for some real photos.

----------


## 3skulls

No real photos yet!
Got a few of them sexed and those are males 



Found this today!!!


Can't wait to see these next 2 clutches.

----------


## 3skulls



----------


## carlson

That snake looks awesome lol to bad it wont stay that color youd make a killing. An according to my phone you posted this in 1969.. ill post a pic in a sec Tapatalk being stupid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I went back in time. 

I know. Hope it stays looking good after a few sheds. 3 more to come out, I think they are all Spiders. 

4 Wild Types
1 Bee
3 Spiders (not 100% sure)

----------


## carlson

> Haha. I went back in time. 
> 
> I know. Hope it stays looking good after a few sheds. 3 more to come out, I think they are all Spiders. 
> 
> 4 Wild Types
> 1 Bee
> 3 Spiders (not 100% sure)


If you had bees back in 69 youd be a rich man today haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah no doubt. 

:p

----------


## Pyrate81

Nice looking bee dude.  Gratz.   :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Nice looking bee dude.  Gratz.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Last clutch pipping. 


Couple of the spiders



Bee

----------


## 3skulls

Animal Plastics is on the way!!!

Hoping it gets here tomorrow. Then its a lot of work getting everything out together and setup. 

Last clutch it looks like I got 2 Fires that are already looking good. Can't wait for a few sheds.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

AP is in. This should be a fun weekend.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-19-2013),_STjepkes_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Nice dude.   :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
I'm pretty excited about getting everything set up. 
I'm not excited getting this loaded into my truck :p

----------


## 3skulls

3 cages and the adult rack is done. 

Some new pics of the snake room. 

Left to right
Large 71q rack, NEW AP 900 rack, Vision 32q rack and Boaphile 32q rack. Behind the 71q is a 41q Boaphile that can't be seen. 


het Clown girl in her new tube. 


Left to right. 
3'x18x18 Boaphiles, New AP T10s, incubator. 


I love the T10s Animal Palstics makes some very nice caging and racks. 
I don't think I'll ever buy another brand.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-20-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-20-2013),_STjepkes_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Very nice.  

Do you have rhps and flo lights in the boaphiles?  If so, can you share a pic?

----------

_3skulls_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

No lights and I only run Flex watt. 

Getting one of the baby racks set up now. I'll get some more pics up soon.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

39 6q AP rack
Very simple to put together and sturdy. It's an open rack so best used in heated rooms. 


Thank you AP for making such great products and having awesome service!

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-20-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

To give everyone an idea of the size of the 900 Iris tubs. Here is our 3121g female. 


Has some nice room to stretch out if she likes.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-20-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

After her first shed.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## Pyrate81

Watch the pretty little bee.   :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-22-2013)

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

Aww....i love bees.  :Very Happy: 

sent from my incubator

----------

_3skulls_ (07-23-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Buzzz

Got the big girls moved over to their new cages. Hope they are happy. 


T10s give them some room to explore. These girls are 6'+

Enjoying her shelf.

----------

_Daybreaker_ (08-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

Nice! i'd love to get some T10s for my boas. I love the dollar tree dog food/water dish! I use the same ones cant beat them for a buck a piece!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

For smaller snakes ill cut a hole in the side and they can use it as a hide too.

----------


## Mike41793

I'm digging those cages rich. Very sharp looking!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-24-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike!

I can't express enough on how happy I am with Animal Plastics. The snake room is pretty dark so its hard to get good pics of them. 

I feel the girls are happy. They explored last night and this morning they looked content.  

Now I only need about 8 more of these in the next couple of years. Ugh!

----------


## 3skulls

No real pics of her yet but here is the newest member to the collection. 




Did a trade with H.o.F.R. for a couple of the babies. These pics do her no justice at all.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## carlson

A) I need one of those t10s hmm my big girl would enjoy one lol. An B) your carpet collection is awesome, love that new girl too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

The T10s are perfect size for them. 
4'x2'x15" if you want to make one. 

Pretty sure my 2 girls live in tubs all their life. When I got them they came with the rack. 
I wanted to get them in cages as quick as I could, I wish I could have got these sooner. 

Thanks carlson  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond Serpents

Nice setup and collection, scrolled thru most of the posts. I love that BRB and your hypo Boa, once I get settled into my new house in septemberish I'm probably going to get my first boa. Been torn between a BRB and a Moonglow.

I know the basics of owning one but I'm still learning. If I could ask you a questions cause I couldn't really find this answer any where tbh. Ok so there is different species of pythons its very easy Carpet, Burm, GTP, Ball ect and they all look different.

Now for Boas totally lost here... I know there is your rainbow boas from Brazil ect.. There is hog island and different morphs from that, but what does the sunglow, moonglow, khale, and snow morphs fall under? 

Are these just morphs of Colombian Red tails? I know it sounds silly but this is the one thing I cant find out about boas.  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes I'm pretty sure you have it right. I'm by far an expert on snakes an even less of one when it comes to Boas. 
I'm pretty sure all the morphs like Sunglow, Moonglow etc. are working within BCIs unless someone has a BCC crossed in there somewhere. I think Khal (not sure if I have that spelled right) is a line of the different morphs. Kinda like VPI. Like a Khal Albino is just his line. Once again, I might be wrong here. 

As far as BRBs. Mine is one of the most laid back snakes I own. Really love that guy. They need lower temps and higher humidity but such a great snake to work with. 

I hope that kinda gives you a better answer and thanks for checking out my collection.  :Smile:

----------

_Diamond Serpents_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Kahl is one type of albino - within that you would have lines like "Lipstick" and "Coral". Sharp in contrast is the other type of albino. Neither of which are compatible with the other. Kahl will only work with Kahl, Sharp will only work with Sharp. 

Cheers

----------

_3skulls_ (07-26-2013),_Diamond Serpents_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Ah very cool. Thanks for explaining that. 
So do people have double hets or snakes with both Sharp and Kahl?

----------


## tlich

I don't think they're double het as in can produce both types, but I'm not sure.
It's been awhile since I've read about paradigm but this kind of explains it and has a few pics.
http://www.basicallyboas.com/secret.html

----------


## reptileexperts

You can have double hets. That's how it was first discovered they were incompatible strains. Two were crossed all normal offspring came out. Sharp lines create the paradigm though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

tlich (07-28-2013)

----------


## Diamond Serpents

Very helpful information guys I think Im going to get a moonglow. I heard the same thing about BRBs, being so chilled back like BPs. Decisions decisions  :Razz:  

I think I will start with the moonglow and see where it goes from there. Seeing that BRBs need the extra care with humidity ect.. If I end up liking boas I'll just add a BRB later.

----------

_3skulls_ (07-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of pics from this mornings rounds. 


New skin!

----------


## 3skulls

New pick up. 
Looks so awesome in person. 

75%IJxDiamond

Well I'll get pics up as soon as tapatalk stops being stupid

----------


## 3skulls



----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (08-18-2013),_Mike41793_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Too many morphs....too little cash

now I want one if those too.... :Taz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

So little space. Looks like ill have to make another snake room in a few years. 
I'm loving Carpets more and more! 

I'll get some more pics if tapatalk settles down. 




CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## 3skulls

Another pic of the new pick up. 

My bigger Jag beast!



CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## Coleslaw007

Stop making me interested in carpets!

Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Stop making me interested in carpets!
> 
> Sent from microwave using Tapatalk 2


Oh you know you need a Carpet. 
I have babies ready to go :p


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_Coleslaw007_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

That new baby and that adult are both awesome looking rich! Really digging the morelia more and more

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike!
You know you need one too :p


CreatureAddiction.com

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Damons tryna sell me on a boa and you're tryna sell me on a carpet haha! I'm not ready for one yet, someday maybe :p

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Damons tryna sell me on a boa and you're tryna sell me on a carpet haha! I'm not ready for one yet, someday maybe :p


Haha what are friends for :p



CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## BFE Pets

> Damons tryna sell me on a boa and you're tryna sell me on a carpet haha! I'm not ready for one yet, someday maybe :p


Screw my boa buy Richs carpet babies! You won't regret it! I love my boas for sure but hands down those 2.2 jungle diamond cross babies I got from him are the best looking carpets I've ever seen in person!

Awesome pick ups Rich! That jag is killer!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Screw my boa buy Richs carpet babies! You won't regret it! I love my boas for sure but hands down those 2.2 jungle diamond cross babies I got from him are the best looking carpets I've ever seen in person!
> 
> Awesome pick ups Rich! That jag is killer!


You are to kind Sir! And I'm sure Mike needs a Boa and Carpet  :Very Happy: 

I say she is a beast because... She was a little smaller than the girl you sent me when I got her in Jan 2012. 
She is now 6'+ and around 6lbs. 

Such an awesome snake. 




CreatureAddiction.com

----------


## 3skulls

Its going to be hard to let some of these go. I can't imagine what these will look like in a year from now.  :Smile:

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## BFE Pets

should be a little easier since you gave me the best of the ones your not keeping.  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (08-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha

That 2nd pic is our hold back female for sure.  Even pics with the real camera doesn't really do them justice.

----------


## 3skulls

I forgot to post my new Pastave I got from Damon. 
Still haven't got any real pics. Wanted to let her settle and feed first. She took her meal with no problem  :Smile:  

Here is a pic right after unpacking. 


Hoping to do a photo shoot within the next week or so with most of the snakes!  :Smile:

----------

_BFE Pets_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## JMinILM

Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing!

----------

_3skulls_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Very nice collection. Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome.  :Smile: 

Thank you for the kind words and taking a look.

----------


## 3skulls

Snapped a couple of pics during morning rounds. 
The Pastave, with a fat belly. 


Male Coastal getting some size.

----------

_Mephibosheth1_ (09-02-2013),_Pyrate81_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## Emcneice

Beautiful

----------

_3skulls_ (09-02-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Beautiful


Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

With the 2013-2014 season right around the corner, we are starting to plan our pairings. 

This seasons possibilities:
BPs
Pastels
Spiders
Bumblebees
Fires
Cinnamons 
Albinos (hets)
Clowns
Pastel Clowns 

Carpets
Coastals
Jags

Can't wait  :Smile:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## Julie

Very nice collection x

----------

_3skulls_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Very nice collection x


Thank you!
 :Smile:

----------


## BulkMice

the Yellow on that female JCP is awesome! Very nice!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-03-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
We are searching all over for a male to go with her.  Being very picky.

----------


## 3skulls

Some new pics!!!

First up, the little Pastave and Jag we picked up from Damon ( H.o.F.R.)



My big Coastal with tongue flick


Pastel het Pied, love this pic


And a new pickup for my male BRB. It will be a few years but we found a girl for him. Just got her yesterday so she is still shy. (and no, I don't keep my BRBs on aspen)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Hey 3skulls


Your pics aren't showing up on my computer...neither is your "Creature Addiction" logo in your sig...

----------


## 3skulls

Hmm. 
I'm not sure what's up. They are showing up for me.

----------


## Mephibosheth1

theyre there now....whatever you did worked lol

----------

_3skulls_ (09-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Little Spider we produced.  :Smile:

----------


## thinkbig317

I agree with the carpet comments! GORGEOUS!!!! They all are actually. Great lookin collection you got there!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

I'm stealling that BRB.   :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (09-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

You should see her in person! I think she is going to be amazing.

----------


## 3skulls

So with the babies starting to be shipped out, we made up some new info/feed cards. (Sorry we didn't have these for you Damon)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple new pick ups. 

Female Mojave 


And we have been searching awhile for a perfect match for our female Jungle. 
We found him. Female on the left, male on the right. 



She is a PythonPete x Hare
He is a Hare x Hare
Really excited to get them paired next season. 

And a pic of our het Pied girl. Not new but she is really pretty in person. 


They are all up for a real photo shoot soon.

----------

_Anya_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Just got in a pair of Black Mexican Kings!!
Been wanting these for awhile now. Just a cool little snake.

----------

_Anya_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

Ahhhh!!! So cute! :-)

----------

_3skulls_ (09-26-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Very cute!

----------


## 3skulls

I can't wait to pair these next season!!

----------

_Anya_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Wow! At the risk of sounding stupid... what type of snake are they? I'm not familiar with all of them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## kat_black181

> Wow! At the risk of sounding stupid... what type of snake are they? I'm not familiar with all of them
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


Jungle carpet python

----------

Crazymonkee (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yep some Jungle Carpets. Jungles stay on the smaller size 5'-6
Carpets are amazing snakes!

----------


## Crazymonkee

They look amazing!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (10-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Tinley pickups! 

1.0 Pure IJ Granite  :Smile: 

1.0 Ivory
0.1 Yellow belly

1.0 High Yellow Cal King

1.0 Calico

1.0 Pastave

----------

DooLittle (10-13-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-13-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Nice calico!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Wow gorgeous lot you got there!!! Congrats  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4

----------

_3skulls_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks and thanks!!

A male Calico was high on our list and he was ours about 15mins after getting through the doors.  :Smile:  We are really happy with him. 
The hotel lighting doesn't do any of them justice.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

More iPhone pics but in natural light. 

Yellowbelly



Pastave



Calico

----------


## Daybreaker

Great pickups! Love that Pastave and the "m" on the cali's head!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-17-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks! 
Me too!!  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Another new Cal King



I love these guys.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-22-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Couple early locks. 

Our official season starts Nov. 1st but we pair a few last night. 

My het Clowns ( come on Clowns!!! )


Fire male with my Reduced girl. 


So it has started  :Smile: 
Hoping the best for everyone this season!!

----------


## Crazymonkee

Congrats and best of luck!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!

----------


## C_Smith23

Always impressed with your collection and pictures. Can't wait to see some hot clown babies!

----------

_3skulls_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you! I'm glad people enjoy this thread  :Smile: 

I'm going to be so excited if these 2 prove out and I see a Clown.  I picked up the girl when she was 90g. So we have been waiting awhile for this paring.

----------


## 3skulls

Joebad was nice enough to send over this Black Pastel. 
She looks so amazing in person!




Really happy with this one.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

She's beautiful, you could pass her right over to me  :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. No way! :p

----------


## Crazymonkee

> Haha. No way! :p


Can't blame me for trying :sly:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-30-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Forgot to add...

Damon (H.o.F.R.) was nice enough to split a table with us over the weekend. We planned to sell snakes, not buy them but we all know how that works. 

Saw this male Carpet and had to snatch him up 


Bad pic and he is in shed. 

He looks a lot like my female. 

Colors I have not seen around here. I have came across a few pics here and there of Coastals looking like her but not many. So when we saw him, I couldn't pass it up. 

Looks like we have a new project. We have been asking around for awhile and some say she might be Axanthic. We paired her last year and her babies didn't come out looking like her. Could it be recessive? Maybe. 

I'm really excited about the project  :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

And yet another new snake. 

.1 Mexican Pine  :Smile: 
So pretty and I love how they look like they are so mad. 


And one of my Texas x Grey Rats. Love these guys.

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-04-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few locks already this season. het Clowns, Fire and my Bee have all started getting the job done. Albino and Cinnamon males are young and confused but I feel they will come around. 

Some snake pics for the Hell of it.   :Smile: 
Bad lighting. 

This is out big girl. 3100g + 
Came in as a rescue about 18 months ago . Only 900g, could see her spine. Huge open sore on top of her head. She is super scared up. 3-4 eye caps, stuck shed. Now she is happy and a beast! 


Up next. One of our Pastels from the het Pastel boy. 


The only Bee that popped out for us. She has really high white sides. I'm hoping she stays that way. 


My Dumeril's  she is getting big and didn't want her pic taken. 


Hypo BCI.  :Smile: 


Pure IJ Granite. Super cool looking in person.

----------

DooLittle (11-07-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-09-2013)

----------


## loud

Incredible collection, thank you so much for sharing. I enjoyed the photos immensely!

Hope you don't mind a question, but how would you describe the bright yellow JCP female in the first post?




> 


I'm interested in a JCP as my first snake and have been speaking to a breeder, but not quite sure how to describe what I want. I don't have a preference for high yellow or high black, but I do strongly prefer a distinct separation of the two colors and more solid patterns. Really a fan of the bright neon yellow, nothing pale or golden/orange/brown. Is there any special terminology for these colors and patterns, or should I just ramble on at the breeder and hope he gets my meaning? LOL

Thanks for your help, and again, great collection and photos.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-09-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

> Incredible collection, thank you so much for sharing. I enjoyed the photos immensely!
> 
> Hope you don't mind a question, but how would you describe the bright yellow JCP female in the first post?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a JCP as my first snake and have been speaking to a breeder, but not quite sure how to describe what I want. I don't have a preference for high yellow or high black, but I do strongly prefer a distinct separation of the two colors and more solid patterns. Really a fan of the bright neon yellow, nothing pale or golden/orange/brown. Is there any special terminology for these colors and patterns, or should I just ramble on at the breeder and hope he gets my meaning? LOL
> 
> Thanks for your help, and again, great collection and photos.


Rich would be able to explain it better because he has a lot of carpets but the two words i would use would be "clean and crisp". You don't want a lot of black flecking or speckling in the yellows. You want a clean pattern. 

I love jungles! Rich's pair needs to grow up and hatch babies for me.  :Very Happy:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-09-2013),loud (11-09-2013)

----------


## loud

> Rich would be able to explain it better because he has a lot of carpets but the two words i would use would be "clean and crisp". You don't want a lot of black flecking or speckling in the yellows. You want a clean pattern. 
> 
> I love jungles! Rich's pair needs to grow up and hatch babies for me.


Thanks so much Mike, that makes sense and really helps. Jungles are so stunning, especially 3skulls's, and I can't wait to have a JCP of my own. I feel pretty good about the CP breeder I am going with, but if somehow he doesn't have what I'm looking for I'll be contacting 3skulls for sure!!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-09-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-09-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Thanks so much Mike, that makes sense and really helps. Jungles are so stunning, especially 3skulls's, and I can't wait to have a JCP of my own. I feel pretty good about the CP breeder I am going with, but if somehow he doesn't have what I'm looking for I'll be contacting 3skulls for sure!!


I would highly recommend Rich.  You should check him out first.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-09-2013),loud (11-09-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Incredible collection, thank you so much for sharing. I enjoyed the photos immensely!
> 
> Hope you don't mind a question, but how would you describe the bright yellow JCP female in the first post?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in a JCP as my first snake and have been speaking to a breeder, but not quite sure how to describe what I want. I don't have a preference for high yellow or high black, but I do strongly prefer a distinct separation of the two colors and more solid patterns. Really a fan of the bright neon yellow, nothing pale or golden/orange/brown. Is there any special terminology for these colors and patterns, or should I just ramble on at the breeder and hope he gets my meaning? LOL
> 
> Thanks for your help, and again, great collection and photos.


Thank you! 
I would tell them you want Highlighter yellows, high contrast, clean!

Look for Python Pete and Hare lines. 

And thanks for the kind words everyone!  :Smile: 
I'm so excited for some of the Carpet projects to take off.

----------

loud (11-09-2013)

----------


## loud

> I would highly recommend Rich.  You should check him out first.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'll be sure to keep him in mind. I am really loving the snakes in this thread, and if I weren't already in contact with another breeder, I'd be begging to buy a baby!! As it is, I do feel pretty good about the guy I've spoken with (Nick Mutton) so we'll see how that goes first. 




> Thank you! 
> I would tell them you want Highlighter yellows, high contrast, clean!
> 
> Look for Python Pete and Hare lines. 
> 
> And thanks for the kind words everyone! 
> I'm so excited for some of the Carpet projects to take off.


Thank you so much! Definitely a big help - I was indeed wondering if there were specific lines to be on the lookout for. Really appreciate it, will have to keep this thread and your website bookmarked for the future.

----------

_3skulls_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes you can trust Nick Muttton! 
I won't be breeding my Jungles until next year. 
I have some Diamond / Jungle crosses right now and hoping for Pure Coastal Jag / Jag siblings this season. 

Back to Nick Mutton. He has awesome snakes! Huge name in the game and has lines that can be tracked back to the locality they came from. 
He has been breeding the brighter yellows out in his collections (if I'm remembering this right). He has some awesome looking Ivorys. 
I hope to be getting a few things from him soon.  :Smile: 

Good luck on finding what you are looking for. Let us know when you do! 
I love Carpets and they are a great snake to keep.

----------

loud (11-16-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Snakes gonna snake

----------

DooLittle (11-11-2013),_Mike41793_ (11-10-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Haha wow. Could mistake that dude for a carpet lol

----------

_3skulls_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

He is nuts. Now in a phase where he will only take the rat if you let him coil it first. He won't grab it with his mouth. 

 :Smile:

----------


## DooLittle

> Snakes gonna snake


"Nah, don't worry dude, I got it"  LMAO!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-11-2013),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

> "Nah, don't worry dude, I got it"  LMAO!


Haha exactly!! Made me think about the bugs bunny episode with that giant guy lol. "I got em' George!!! I'm gunna love him and hug him and squeeze him and love him!!" Lmfao!! XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A few bad iPhone pics in bad lighting but...

The babies are starting to look so amazing in person, I wanted to share them anyway. 

Keep in mind these are only 5-6 months old (have to check records)

----------


## ChrisS

> A few bad iPhone pics in bad lighting but...
> 
> The babies are starting to look so amazing in person, I wanted to share them anyway. 
> 
> Keep in mind these are only 5-6 months old (have to check records)


Looking very nice!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-12-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Chris!

----------

_ChrisS_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Holy cow 44 pages!?!?!?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## dgring

AMAZING. and that female jungle :Surprised: .
LOVE YOUR WHOLE COLLECTION. good luck in expanding it :Wink:

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Holy cow 44 pages!?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I hope 44 more, I'll keep sharing if you keep enjoying  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> AMAZING. and that female jungle.
> LOVE YOUR WHOLE COLLECTION. good luck in expanding it


Thank you!! 

 :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Handful of Sand Boas  :Smile:

----------


## Crazymonkee

Very nice!! I'm very intrigued by sand boas 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (11-13-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I never see them and they are a PITA to feed at times. Go on and off feed and I have to get them live sometimes.  Not sure if they are all that way. Maybe it's just me. 

But I do enjoy them  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## loud

> Yes you can trust Nick Muttton! 
> I won't be breeding my Jungles until next year. 
> I have some Diamond / Jungle crosses right now and hoping for Pure Coastal Jag / Jag siblings this season. 
> 
> Back to Nick Mutton. He has awesome snakes! Huge name in the game and has lines that can be tracked back to the locality they came from. 
> He has been breeding the brighter yellows out in his collections (if I'm remembering this right). He has some awesome looking Ivorys. 
> I hope to be getting a few things from him soon. 
> 
> Good luck on finding what you are looking for. Let us know when you do! 
> I love Carpets and they are a great snake to keep.


Late responding, but thanks so much for the info! Will definitely keep everyone updated, and I am enjoying the endless source of information that this board has to offer. Not to mention the amazing photos of stunning animals (looking at you, 3skulls  :Very Happy: ). I will be sure to keep your name in mind for the future, and for those who ask me about JCPs! Have already had a few friends ask questions when they hear I'm getting one.

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you for the kind words  :Smile: 

Here are a couple of videos. 

Morelia spilota mcdowelli
Coastal 
http://youtu.be/LY8aNP5hPzE

Coastal Jag
http://youtu.be/x3SQQGSyuYI

----------


## 3skulls

New Boa!!

----------


## DooLittle

Very pretty!

----------

_3skulls_ (11-21-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

A couple pics of some of the Carpets we produced. 
Every shed they are getting better and better. 




A few locks  :Smile:  
het Clowns. 


Albino to a het

----------

loud (12-07-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Shameless plug :p
Facebook people should come check out our page. 

www.facebook.com/creatureaddiction 

Couple more pics

----------

_ChrisS_ (12-08-2013),_Mike41793_ (12-07-2013)

----------


## ChrisS

> A couple pics of some of the Carpets we produced. 
> Every shed they are getting better and better. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few locks  
> het Clowns. 
> 
> ...


Those are some great looking carpets!! 
How you been?

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Chris!
Doing good good, the animals are keeping me busy  :Smile: 

Hope all is well out your way.

----------


## 3skulls

Siblings  :Smile: 



We submitted these 2 for the Rico Relief Fund.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-10-2013),DooLittle (12-10-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> Siblings 
> 
> 
> 
> We submitted these 2 for the Rico Relief Fund.


That is so awesome.   Has anyone heard how he's doing?

----------

_3skulls_ (12-10-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't seen anything. :/

----------


## patientz3ro

I'm on the hunt for a high contrast jungle carpet. That super bright yellow and intense black gets me every time. On the other hand, that coastal jag you've got is HOT!

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Tapatalk

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!  :Smile: 
She is a really cool snake.

----------


## 3skulls

Another iPhone photo shoot. 

A few of the 12-13 season babies we produced. 

Ball Pythons

Fires


Possible het Clowns
(Any thoughts on these are welcome)




Bumblebee


Wild Tyoes


As always, thanks for looking  :Smile:

----------


## Daybreaker

^ I can has those fires?  :Surprised:  Those are really unique looking, can't help with the poss het clowns though.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> ^ I can has those fires?  Those are really unique looking, can't help with the poss het clowns though.



Those Fires are wanting to stay here :p

----------


## Mike41793

Yea x2 love the look of those fires. Neat reduced patterns. They'd make awesome mojo fires imo

----------

_3skulls_ (12-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Mike!

We will be working on a couple of Pastave / Fire projects when everyone is ready to go  :Wink:

----------

_Mike41793_ (12-11-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

:p

----------

NYHC4LIFE8899 (12-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

> :p


Aww

----------

_3skulls_ (12-14-2013)

----------


## Dev_DeCoste

> New Boa!!


That's probably the coolest looking pattern I've seen on any kind of snake, ever. The yellow Carpet is incredible too, but that trapped pattern just looks so cool.

----------

_3skulls_ (12-14-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks! 

The Boa is a Jungle Motley. She is amazing in person  :Smile:

----------


## pphela4

Great Collection! Once I get some more space I would love to get a jungle carpet! They are stunning!

----------

_3skulls_ (12-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

> Great Collection! Once I get some more space I would love to get a jungle carpet! They are stunning!


Thanks!

They are a great snake to keep !

----------

pphela4 (12-18-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I haven't been on in awhile so I thought I would throw up some new pics. 

First up is a new pick up fr the show yesterday. 
Amazon Tree Boa  :Smile: 


Next a few iPhone pics of some of the Carpets. 
[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/02/17/ageqame5.jpg[/IMG]

A pic of one of our girls glowing! Hard to tell but whatever.

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-20-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Oh yeah!

----------

_Mike41793_ (02-20-2014)

----------


## 3skulls



----------

DooLittle (03-04-2014)

----------


## gardenfiend138

Love the Corallus! How many do you currently keep? They are my favorite out of my current snakes.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-05-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

We are at 4 right now. Just getting into them and already finding them to be very fun to keep.

----------


## 3skulls



----------


## Mike41793

> 


Quit it with the carpets! :p

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (03-13-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Never!!!  Haha

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-13-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

One of the females we held back. 



And a new pair of ATBs.

----------

_gardenfiend138_ (03-24-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## gardenfiend138

Love the ATBs! Especially the first pictured in that last post!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-26-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah she is smoking hot in person.  :Smile:  thanks!

Woke up to this. 


Came home to this


She gave us 11 good eggs!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-07-2015),_Daybreaker_ (03-26-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-26-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-10-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

How about some updates...

Chocolate het Albino


FWC


We had ATB babies  :Smile: 


Jag


Bredli


Yearlings


Albino Burm

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-29-2014),_Daybreaker_ (10-14-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-10-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

A few from the Coastal clutch above, looking good and ready to go.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-29-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-10-2014)

----------


## CryHavoc17

Those coastal babies look great!  Love the contrast

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk 2

----------

_3skulls_ (09-29-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks! Can't wait to see what they look like a year from now.  :Smile:

----------


## Rob

Sweet!

----------

_3skulls_ (09-29-2014)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

That albino burm is smoking hot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (10-10-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!
We are really excited about him  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

Dude, I didn't know you did falsies.   :Wuv:  
Those carpets are hawt.  more  :Wuv:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-10-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

The FWC only lived for about 8 days :/ 
No idea on what happened. 

Thanks man.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrate81

8 days?  Awww.   :Sad:

----------


## 3skulls

Yeah  :Sad:  I hate that. I feel really bad but no idea what we could have done wrong. 

We will get another someday. We were really happy to be working with one.

----------


## Mike41793

Aw, rich I didnt know the fwc died. Sorry to hear that man!  :Sad:

----------

_3skulls_ (10-11-2014)

----------


## 3skulls

How about a few updates!  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-07-2015),_Mike41793_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

<3

----------


## Atrox

Earlier, I looked through every single one of these pages. Your snake collection is fantastic.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-07-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (01-07-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you!!!

That means a lot to us.  :Smile:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

What is the little hissy one? That video was funny, he/she was not happy  :Razz:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-08-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Pituophis catenifer affinis - Sonoran Gopher

Had him out for a bit while we gave him a new cage. He was just saying thanks :p

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-09-2015),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-08-2015)

----------


## Filet o fish

I just read through your entire thread. Very impressive collection and great job on all the hatchlings! Keep up the great work!
:SUBSCRIBED:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-09-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you!

Makes us very happy to see others enjoy our collection. 

 :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Albino CalKing having a drink.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (01-09-2015)

----------


## Jwkempo

very nice diversity in that collection

----------

_3skulls_ (01-09-2015)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

That drinking vid is too cute  I've never seen a snake drink like that, looked like he was chewing up the water lol. I've only seen my drink by sucking it up like we would through a straw. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful snakes as always  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-10-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha. I think Kings chew everything, even water :p

So I'm getting more into doing some vivarium projects for the ATBs and working on one for our GTP. 

Here are a few pics of the first Exo Terra set up for an ATB. 






And the last pic has added moss and how I always see the vivarium, empty. 



She has 3 hides and she loves to use them. 
There is an enclosed hide on the bottom right and top left. An "open" hide on the bottom left. 

Can't wait for the plants to grow in. 

Started 2 new tanks today and I'll get some pics of them up as I progress. 

As always, thanks for checking out the pics. We really love that we can share them with you.  :Smile:

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

I love that ATB setup! I wanna do something similar with mine when you make me one. You inspired me 

What type of tank is that you're using? An exo terra or something

----------

_3skulls_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Yes Sir it's an Exo Terra. 

I'm going to try something a little different on the new ones. 
I'm thinking of something so you don't have to worry about a water bowl.  :Smile:

----------


## goddessbaby

It seems to be the thing to do, wandering through this gigantic thread lol. It was like a day at the best reptarium ever. I'm so inspird by your bps and boas. keep up the updates!  :Please:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-14-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you so much!!  :Smile: 
You just made my day.

----------

goddessbaby (01-14-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

She came out for food!  :Smile: 

Amazon Tree Boa

----------


## 3skulls

How about some Colubrids?

1.0 CalKing het Albino


0.1 Mexican Black


0.1 a Mexican Black


0.1  Local Black Rat. She loves to watch us and thinks she is hiding. :p

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (02-06-2015),_Ashley96_ (04-26-2016),Gio (01-25-2015),goddessbaby (01-15-2015)

----------


## Zincubus

Beautiful snakes and setups

----------

_3skulls_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

Got to visit the Creature Addiction Estates this past week and got the all access tour. Amazing setup. The care that goes into the animals there is top notch. Can't wait to get a few hatchlings from them this year!  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-16-2015),DooLittle (01-21-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you Mike, very kind words Sir!

Glad you got to stop in and check out the collection. Next time, I hope I have more time to hang out. 

 :Smile:

----------


## JMinILM

Great collection!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You have an amazing collection. I love the diversity too. I keep kings and bulls but still need the perfect carpet.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## Orion

Awesome collection.

----------

_3skulls_ (01-19-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks everyone!   :Smile: 

The ATB is starting to settle in and coming out more. 
Hoping to get some time to work on the other 2 cages tonight.

----------

Gio (01-25-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

> Thank you Mike, very kind words Sir!
> 
> Glad you got to stop in and check out the collection. Next time, I hope I have more time to hang out.


We were there almost three hours I think. Crazy, it felt like half an hour haha



> Thanks everyone!  
> 
> The ATB is starting to settle in and coming out more. 
> Hoping to get some time to work on the other 2 cages tonight.


I saw a few ATBs at the expo yesterday that were like juvies. Only like $40 for one of the Halloween phase ones I like. I'm holding out for a little worm or two from you though. I wanna start with a super tiny one like the baby you had.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

$40?  And they were captive bred? 
That seems really cheap. I wonder if they were feeding yet?

----------


## Mike41793

> $40?  And they were captive bred? 
> That seems really cheap. I wonder if they were feeding yet?


No no. Imported stuff I'm sure. Still cool looking though!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-20-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

More ATB attention. 





And another step closer on the next vivarium.

----------

goddessbaby (01-21-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Next vivarium almost ready.

----------


## goddessbaby

I'm starting to get really jealous 😤 lol

----------

_3skulls_ (01-25-2015)

----------


## Zincubus

Very , very impressive viv setups ...   and I  thought I was creative

----------

_3skulls_ (01-25-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you and thank you!!

Don't be jealous, just keep adding to the collection. :p

Very kind words Zincubus, thank you very much.  :Smile: 

Here are a few more shots. 
Getting closer on the GTP viv. 
And got the ATB moved over to her new home. 




GTP viv. 
Front

Top

----------


## Gio

> Thanks everyone!  
> 
> The ATB is starting to settle in and coming out more. 
> Hoping to get some time to work on the other 2 cages tonight.


Dude this is worthy of a separate thread. Super collection, I love the carpets, kings and boas. Doesn't get much better. Toss in a smaller dwarf or SD retic and you're my hero!!

Nice post, do an updated go round of your whole crew in a few months!

----------

_3skulls_ (01-25-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you!!
I would like to add a SD Retic at some point for sure. 
Space is going quick and we have a huge list of what we want to add. 

As soon as it warms back up we can get a round of outdoor shots.  Maybe we will try a go at adding one pic of each one. :p

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

You definitely need a retic lol

----------

_3skulls_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

That's true.

----------


## 3skulls

Some of the pairings this season.

GeneX het Pied x Pastel het Pied


Albino x het Albino. 
He is not that washed out in person. He is a very bright yellow. Low light over exposed him to capture the girl. 


Pure Coastal Jag x Pure Coastal Jag Sibling 


Cinnamon x Wild Type


And a pic of our Tiger just because he is awesome.

----------


## 3skulls

GTP viv is done  :Smile:

----------

_bad-one_ (02-05-2015),_HVani_ (03-01-2015),_Rob_ (02-06-2015),Tsanford (07-27-2015)

----------


## Rob

Sweet set up

----------

_3skulls_ (02-06-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you Rob!!

A couple more pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Great pictures!

----------

_3skulls_ (03-16-2015)

----------


## XXXO

Beauties ♡

----------

_3skulls_ (03-16-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

Gorgeous collection! I've got a soft spot for GTP, and my goal is to eventually own one.

----------

_3skulls_ (03-16-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!!! 

Here are a few more shots.

----------


## 3skulls



----------


## KitaCat

> 


Oh my, what is this beauty? 

Thank you for sharing so many beautiful snakes! You're pretty much the reason that carpets are now high on my want list.  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (07-27-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Morelia bredli  :Smile: 

Highly recommend Carpets, such a fun snake to work with. 

Thank you!

----------


## 3skulls

VBB
Newest to the collection.   :Smile:

----------

PitOnTheProwl (07-27-2015)

----------


## JMinILM

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!

----------

_3skulls_ (07-28-2015)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you Sir!!

L. g. meansi


ATB being grumpy 


A little BRB girl


Yellowbellies have hatched.  :Smile: 


Burm is just now starting to have a better feed response. So getting a little size. (About time)

----------


## 3skulls

One of the ATBs coming out for a drink

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of pics

----------

_Chkadii_ (02-11-2016),Gio (02-15-2016)

----------


## Ax01

amazing! what a large and beautiful collection.

scrolling through these pages and pix was like a walk through the reptile section of a zoo. or browsing Repticon.   :Good Job: 

i love your Bamboo Ratsnake. that's the colubrid next on my list.

thank u for sharing all these cool pix.   :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you for the kind words, that made my day.  :Smile: 

A very wise choice for one being next on your list. I fell in love as soon as I opened the box. Very cool snakes for sure. 
They do seem to burrow and hide more but I'm fine with that.  Gave them a clear water bowl and they hang out under it. Now I can peek in and see them without having to dig for them.

----------

_Ax01_ (02-12-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you for the kind words, that made my day. 
> 
> A very wise choice for one being next on your list. I fell in love as soon as I opened the box. Very cool snakes for sure. 
> They do seem to burrow and hide more but I'm fine with that.  Gave them a clear water bowl and they hang out under it. Now I can peek in and see them without having to dig for them.


I've got one of those , stunning looking fella he is too , about the same size as hours and nice and docile UNTIL feeding time when he turns into a psycho ...

----------

_3skulls_ (02-15-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Haha yeah, they get very excited during feeding time.

----------


## DooLittle

We saw some of those at NARBC this weekend!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk

----------

_3skulls_ (02-16-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

I find myself just wanting to get colubrids now.

----------


## 3skulls



----------

_Albert Clark_ (02-16-2016),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-11-2016),John1982 (04-18-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Fantastic collection 3S! Thanks for sharing those exceptional reptiles.

----------

_3skulls_ (02-16-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Thank you!!
 :Smile:

----------


## 3skulls

Couple of pics.  :Smile: 
Was going to grab some more but we were busy.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-11-2016),John1982 (04-18-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Just got Tapatalk installed on the new phone. Lost a bunch of pics on the old one  :Sad:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (05-11-2016),_Mike41793_ (04-24-2016)

----------


## Mustang5

That bamboo rat snake is amazing! Those are definitely on my wish list. If you don't mind me asking, what type is the first one? Never really seen anything like it.

----------

_3skulls_ (04-07-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks!! 

That is a Florida Pine  Pituophis melanolrucus mugitus 

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk

----------

_Mustang5_ (04-07-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

We paired a few this season but didn't see a lot of action. First part of winter was really warm and the snake room didn't cool until late. 

This was one pair that locked and got it done. 
Pastel het Pied x Poss GeneX het Pied
She gave us 4 eggs. Fingers crossed. 



And a couple more pics.

----------

John1982 (04-18-2016)

----------


## John1982

> 


Ohhh yeah!  :Good Job:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2016)

----------


## Mike41793

glad to see youre still active on here too. nice pics as always  :Smile:

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks John. 

Haha kinda Mike...

----------


## Sandy_01

Wow. Very nice.

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> We paired a few this season but didn't see a lot of action. First part of winter was really warm and the snake room didn't cool until late. 
> 
> This was one pair that locked and got it done. 
> Pastel het Pied x Poss GeneX het Pied
> She gave us 4 eggs. Fingers crossed. 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple more pics.


What is the last one ( yellow and black colour ??)

----------

_3skulls_ (05-11-2016)

----------


## 3skulls

Thanks Sandy!

Zincubus, that's is a Jungle Carpet Python  :Smile: 


Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk

----------

